# Wifi is flaky on new build



## lllGurulll (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm having two problems with the new build. First, the wifi won't stay connected for longer than 5 minutes even if I am in the same room as the router. I didn't have this problem on 0.6. The unit will show the wifi is on and connected but I can't access anything on the internet at all after that 5 minute period.

Second, for some reason I also can't use Chrome beta on this new build. When I try to run it, it tells me I have to be on Ice Cream Sandwich build 4 or higher to use it. Well, I am on build 4 or higher.


----------



## gamer765 (Aug 26, 2011)

Search before you post.
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/18843-releasealpha2-cyanogenmod-9-touchpad/
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/19283-mod-cm9a2-flashable-buildprop-for-cm9-alpha-2-fix-for-chrome-beta/
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/18442-unofficial-cm9-nightly-builds/
Took me 5 seconds.


----------



## lllGurulll (Dec 11, 2011)

Oh another search elitist. I did search regarding the wifi issue and didn't find anything useful. Might be the search criteria I used. Who knows.

The Chrome question was an afterthought as I was creating my post. Sorry I annoyed you so much but I did search.


----------



## Sapient (Sep 8, 2011)

lllGurulll said:


> Oh another search elitist. I did search regarding the wifi issue and didn't find anything useful. Might be the search criteria I used. Who knows.
> 
> The Chrome question was an afterthought as I was creating my post. Sorry I annoyed you so much but I did search.


Or you could say "Thanks".


----------



## lllGurulll (Dec 11, 2011)

Sapient said:


> Or you could say "Thanks".


If he hadn't start it off with the "search before you post" comment I would have. I did search.


----------



## nickmv (Aug 26, 2011)

Sorry to piss on you search people's parades, but no searching is going to help with this issue, so quit telling him to search. This is new, and I've seen others in the IRC channel that are suffering same issues with new builds (wifi saying connected, but no data transfers).

So please lay off the search advice, and perhaps listen to what he has to say for a change.


----------



## lllGurulll (Dec 11, 2011)

nickmv said:


> Sorry to piss on you search people's parades, but no searching is going to help with this issue, so quit telling him to search. This is new, and I've seen others in the IRC channel that are suffering same issues with new builds (wifi saying connected, but no data transfers).
> 
> So please lay off the search advice, and perhaps listen to what he has to say for a change.


The threads he linked do provide the answers. My search just didn't come up with them. I just didn't appreciate the assumption that I didn't search.


----------



## DanWilson (Oct 1, 2011)

nickmv said:


> Sorry to piss on you search people's parades, but no searching is going to help with this issue, so quit telling him to search. This is new, and I've seen others in the IRC channel that are suffering same issues with new builds (wifi saying connected, but no data transfers).
> 
> So please lay off the search advice, and perhaps listen to what he has to say for a change.


I've had this problem since alpha 0. So this isn't a new bug.
Not that it really bothers me. Doesn't take 10 minutes to reboot like my dads Desire..


----------



## bridges86406 (Oct 16, 2011)

When people post things without searching, the better thing to do is just ignore their post!!!! I made a brief reprieve from this to reply to this post but I digress.......


----------



## Brawlking (Aug 28, 2011)

Momma always said "If you dont have something nice to say, DON'T SAY SHIT!"

Also, I didnt have any WiFi issues until I installed Alpha2. Also, never had any WiFi issues before at all really.


----------



## dalingrin (Aug 21, 2011)

There were no changes to wifi in Alpha2 so perhaps something is funky in my build environment. IMO, you should move on to the nightly.


----------



## Brawlking (Aug 28, 2011)

Thanks dal, will give it a shot, and let you know if it clears up my issues.


----------



## lllGurulll (Dec 11, 2011)

bridges86406 said:


> When people post things without searching, the better thing to do is just ignore their post!!!! I made a brief reprieve from this to reply to this post but I digress.......


Yes, God forbid you actually want to help anyone. Oh, by the way, if you read all the posts on this single page you would know that I DID search. Now get off your high horse.


----------



## Sapient (Sep 8, 2011)

Or you could just say "Thanks".


----------



## Brawlking (Aug 28, 2011)

Upgraded to Nightly from 2/29/2012 and WiFi is still connected after sleeping for a while.


----------



## bridges86406 (Oct 16, 2011)

lllGurulll said:


> Yes, God forbid you actually want to help anyone. Oh, by the way, if you read all the posts on this single page you would know that I DID search. Now get off your high horse.


Then you either suck at reading comprehension or searching. No high horse just simple facts. You don't even have to go past page 2 when you created this thread to find another one regarding wifi. You just didn't care to look or search, and you are correct, God forbid I help anyone who won't first try to help themselves.


----------



## gamer765 (Aug 26, 2011)

To be fair, you may have searched, but you didn't make it obvious or imply it in your OP and simply started out with a random question. The Chrome question you had was answered already and there is a fix in the Android dev subforum. As for the wifi issues, yes, many people have complained. The answer is Dalingrin did mention at one point that the wifi driver they are using isnt the greatest, so based off of that, I deduce that the wifi is as stable as they can get it, so do expect issues. The CM team plans on switching wifi drivers once they move on to the 3.0 kernel since it would provide better compatibility. Now please stop trying to be the victim, you are the one on the high horse. It's like they say; ask a stupid question, get a stupid answer.


----------



## Brawlking (Aug 28, 2011)

Actually, it seems I spoke too soon. I fell asleep for 3 and 1/2 hours, after waking up and waking up the tablet all my WiFi networks were "out of range" again. I did wipe caches before the install of the Nightly.


----------



## bobdarkside (Oct 18, 2011)

I had this problem and searched and found my answer.....what helped me was switching my router from channel 11 to channel 1 and havent had a wifi problem since. If 1 doesnt work for you try 4 or 6, the lower end channels seem to work better. Also if you leave the wifi on during sleep it wont disconnect or atleast mine hasnt, and if you want if off during sleeping, when you wake it up it will say not in range but a simple flip to off and back on will reconnect it. Im not sure what post i found this in but they had a few other options in it that might help too, just search and you might find it


----------

